# sweater causing mats



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First I want to say thank you for all the kind words that everyone sent for Maggie. I do miss her dearly. She is the first pet I have lost and I didn't think it was going to hurt so much.

Anyway, I have a sweater for Mia and when she wears it she becomes all matted. Could it be too small or is this just normal. I know being in New Hampshire she will have to wear many sweaters in the months to come. Any suggestions on controling the mats would be helpful. Here is a picture of the sweater she has that is causing mats.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I found that when I put sweater's on my dogs they would mat underneath if left on a long time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it is just normal for our babies to mat underneath their clothes. If clothes are too tight or even too loose it can make it worse. The secret is to not leave them dressed for long periods of time and always brush them out once you undress them. Cute picture.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a darling picture! 

I think they mat with sweaters inparticular due to the fuzziness creating
more mats. Best to not leave it on them too long before brushing out again.
Of course, if you have the torso shaved (like Cosy) it won't mat at all. I 
leave Cosy's legs long so it looks as if her coat is long with clothing on.
Just another way around it if you like clothes on your baby most of the time.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I in NH too! like pp, I think they just mat with clothes. Maybe a nice "Cosy Do" will help. Fenway has a coat for winter that just velcros under his neck and belly that doesn't cause him to mat but I think that is the only thing, his harness even causes matting.

I in NH too! like pp, I think they just mat with clothes. Maybe a nice "Cosy Do" will help. Fenway has a coat for winter that just velcros under his neck and belly that doesn't cause him to mat but I think that is the only thing, his harness even causes matting.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I also had found out about matting when clothing is on, but we mostly only put on tank tops now to help cut down on matting. Also I always comb them out as soon as their clothing is off. Make sure you check the armpits... I was so surpised when we first got Micro about how he matted in that area.

CUTE photo!

God Bless you.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a real problem for me as well.I love putting outfits on Rudy and paris







.Paris still has a short coat but Rudy is longer.When Rudy was in full coat wearing clothes was out of the question unless it was for a short period of time.I had him clipped in a puppy cut this past summer and he could wear all the cut outfits without matting now that his coats growing out again he's starting to mat when he wears anything for longer than a hour or so







. I guess I have to choose. Either I keep him short so he can dress up or I just enjoy bows and forget the outfits. I see some of the babies here in full coats with sweet little outfits on and I always wonder if it's just for a picture or do they have a secret I don't know about.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

yes. clothes make their hair mat and especially sweaters.
Lady had a beautiful long hair but she likes clothes so much that i had to cut it for her.

they have a little cute poncho that doen;t mat their hair but that is about it

if you are worried about the weather though, don't forget that their long hair is even better protecting them than the sweater... and you can always put a coat on for the short walks etc




by the way, you can also see in their costumes below how Lady is wearing that full outfit with a sweater and everything, and the costumes Tiki is wearing (Tiki is in his coat) are just kind of 'resting' on him and are not really full outfits (the flower and the lobster)


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi has so many little outfits that she seldom wear because of the matting. Tomorrow I am having Shotzi's haircut like Cosy's so she can wear all her beautiful dresses and sweaters. I'm a little nervous about it but it is just hair and will grow out quickly. Besides Shotzi will always be be beautiful to my eyes.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you think maybe its possible to prevent matts by tying up the body hair that is going to be under the shirt/sweater with the same products as a show dog uses to prevent them from ruining their coats??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you tried spraying conditioner on her coat BEFORE you put the sweater on her? It will help with the static electricity and also a little with the matting.

Lacie's Mom


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I always brush mine out before they get dressed and take their clothes off before bed and brush them out then as well. I usually spray a little coat oil by Petsilk on as well. It seems to make the hair a little less likely to mat as badly. I don't have to much trouble. I do have the hair directly under their armpits cut short which also helps. Plus I find that with sweaters or knits it is better to go with natural fibers than with polyester.
Aimee


----------

